# Live: Munich Webcam



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello To all,

-Since I am going to be picking my car up in Munich this Monday and the weather looks like snow...I wanted to see how much snow there is...and found this link of a live Webcam of a Munich Street....

http://www.lungo.net/

and here is another one from Marienplatz

http://www.muenchner-freiheit.net/fiveminutes/marienplatz-1.jpg

and another one from the Olympic tower

http://www.olympiapark-muenchen.de/index.php?id=cam_olympiaturm&L=1

Check it out.....No Snow....

I wonder if anyone knows where in Munich this image is coming from....

Thanks.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I don't recognize the street - but that's very neat.

Right now in Munich, it's 3° and sunny, compared to 1° in NY!

Forecast still has snow.

http://de.weather.com/weather/local/GMXX1002

Forecasts in Germany just like U.S. - have been known to be wrong. Hopefully it will change to coincide with your trip.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Jonathan - your 10 day Munich Snow Forcast Post is what made me think about looking for the webcam to get an idea of how bad it is.....

-Anyway one day to go before we Fly out.....Will make sure to post Pics within the 12hour rule...by the way i know that you Fly Lufthansa....can you tell me if Wi Fi is free...do I have to order it? If I have to order it when do I let them know? at check in? Do you know if there are normal US type AC plugs for my laptop on the plane?...I want to make some Webcam calls through Skype while in Flight....

Please let me know...Thank you.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Good find! We should make this a sticky! :angel: :angel: :angel: :rofl:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

dencoop said:


> -Anyway one day to go before we Fly out.....Will make sure to post Pics within the 12hour rule...by the way i know that you Fly Lufthansa....can you tell me if Wi Fi is free...do I have to order it? If I have to order it when do I let them know? at check in? Do you know if there are normal US type AC plugs for my laptop on the plane?...I want to make some Webcam calls through Skype while in Flight....
> 
> Please let me know...Thank you.


The Wi-Fi is available for purchase, for both 1 h and entire flight I don´t recall the pricing but when I left, there was a rep from Connexion in the Lounge near the bar giving out coupons for 1 hour trials (I think 1 h costs $9.95 and the entire flight is something like $29.95).

The seats in first and business will take your U.S. AC plug. I don´t know if Lufthansa has outlets in the main cabin, but other than American, most don´t.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

dencoop said:


> Thanks for all the info.


You´re welcome.

One tip: for Skype calls, try using a noise cancelling headset so you can hear the called party more clearly in the aircraft.


----------



## gotrojan (Dec 15, 2005)

the cam links are cool. 
Especially the lugo one:thumbup:


----------



## mscamp (Jan 31, 2005)

*Outstanding!*

Great job Coop!:thumbup: 
Thanks for all the pics and comments.


----------

